# Running out of time



## TW1977 (May 28, 2011)

I've been a lurker (and very occasional poster) on this board since 2010.  The plan was to start TTC in 2010, then 2011, then 2012 and finally autumn 2013 - real life and not having all of my ducks (job, house etc) in a row kept stopping me.  Tomorrow I have a blood test for suspected early menopause    How I wish I hadn't procrastinated - if only I had been a bit braver


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

believe me those ducks never really line up.  I hope the blood test results aren't as bad as your fearing   
Upsyxxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi TW1977, welcome!
Let us know how you're getting on, hope it's not as bad as you fear x


----------



## LemonSponge (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't beat yourself up, as you say, real life has a horrible habit of getting in the way of our dreams and plans. I've always been a "planner" and had everything mapped out over the past 10 years - all my savings towards a house deposit and getting a good career to support me, but then everything turned upside down within the space of a week this year.
Won't hog the thread with details, but just wanted to say don't blame yourself as the decisions you have made were most likely for the best at the time. Good luck with your blood test today x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hiya TW, join my club    I'm sorry you're in the position, it truly sucks.  We know that leaving it is unimaginable but there seems like no way ahead.  Defo PM me if you want more of a chat or some hand holding.  Massive hugs, keep posting, lots of support and help here for you.  We should do a sponsored something... sponsored      ...or a sponsored lotto win.  I   everyday knowing it's another day I can't go ahead.  It's so unfair.

Deisy xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

to everyone struggling at the moment
I know it's early days to be thinking about any of this, and maybe/hopefully you won't need or have to, but there are ways forward whatever happens - be it donor eggs, donor embryos or another path to motherhood so don't give up hope
I've been there and know how tough it is, thinking of you all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Good luck with the blood results TW, I'm really hoping they're not as bad as you think they may be  
My best friend has just gone through the early menopause at 35, it made me realise I shouldn't wait a minute longer so I'm getting my first lot of blood tests done as soon as next cycle starts.

Hugs x


----------



## TW1977 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind replies.  

The whole thing has been a bit of a shock - until last week I thought it was extremely rare to go through early menopause (I'm 35) but the more I read up about it, the more common I realise it is - why don't people tell you about these things?!?  All I ever see in the newspapers are stories about women getting pregnant well into their 40s and 50s!! 

Reading everyone's posts on here has made me feel not so alone.  And made me realise that, even if the results are bad, its not necessarily the end of the road.  Like everything, I suppose, you only realise how much you want something when you find out you may not be able to have it.  Its going to be a long two weeks for my results.

Thanks again x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi TW

sadly, the reason those women (pg at 40something and older) make it into the papers is because it's so RARE, or in the case of 'celebs' because they used donor eggs, but that usually goes unreported.
If you google the relevant info, all these articles pop up about how much of a con that is for normal women to believe 35 is a great age to start thinking about starting a family, when really it should be when alarm bells start ringing!

Anyway, you're right and there are so many options and paths to explore for you to reach your dream of being a mum, and we're all in a similar situation.
Keep us posted, and best luck with the blood tests ! xx


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi TW, 
Sending you   and I really hope that the test results do not show early menopause but if they do there is so much you can do. I know a girl from here who had early menopause at around 33 and following IUIs and one IVF that only brought her 2 eggs she now has twin boys... they are just beautiful and she is such a great Mum. Beyond that you could think about donor eggs or donor embryos which I know would be a difficult thing to consider but certainly a possibility. 
Wishing you all the very best. 
xxx


----------

